# Pair of Wheels



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pulled off my latest gun deal this afternoon. Got S&W K-38, m-14. 6" .38sp. in 90%+ condition and S&W m-19-2, 6" ?357 mg.
Going to have to heal up a little after acquiring this pair.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice looking guns, one for each hand.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Those things move around so much. Do you shoot them or just collect? I have 2 wheels, 1 Colt Trooper and a Diamondback, both 6" nickel and both .357. Never was much of a Smith collector. Nice guns.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

_I shoot and hunt with them, I don't really collect, horde is better word. I cast my own bullets so I can 
shoot a target load cheaper than 22. Never seen a 357 Colt Diamondback, I think you will find it's
a 38 special. Buying top grade guns is an investment, better than the bank._


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> _ Buying top grade guns is an investment, better than the bank._


I sure hope so... Its what I am banking on


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Guys,,, I'm posting here,,1st time.. & I have a question,,I'm looking at a used Berretta 40cal.-Italy,, today,,its in VERY good shape!! the seller is asking $400?? I feel that's a good price for it & some ammo CCW holster + cleaning kit.. What do you think??


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm not up on Berretas. Best thing for you to do is go on Gun Broker- Guns International, ect. I can tell you one
thing if it is a model with plastic, resale value will suffer. 40 costs a lot more to shoot than 9mm. S&W Shield
can be had new for as low as $325.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

sonar said:


> Hi Guys,,, I'm posting here,,1st time.. & I have a question,,I'm looking at a used Berretta 40cal.-Italy,, today,,its in VERY good shape!! the seller is asking $400?? I feel that's a good price for it & some ammo CCW holster + cleaning kit.. What do you think??


AND.........As I see,,,,,,,,, I posted a "Reply" in your post DRM!!!! SORRY Buddy!! It's ALL me!! I screwed up!! I'll re-post as I originally intended to do ,,as a "New post"..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

No Problem, didn't bother me.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Drm50 said:


> I'm not up on Berretas. Best thing for you to do is go on Gun Broker- Guns International, ect. I can tell you one
> thing if it is a model with plastic, resale value will suffer. 40 costs a lot more to shoot than 9mm. S&W Shield
> can be had new for as low as $325.





Drm50 said:


> I'm not up on Berretas. Best thing for you to do is go on Gun Broker- Guns International, ect. I can tell you one
> thing if it is a model with plastic, resale value will suffer. 40 costs a lot more to shoot than 9mm. S&W Shield
> can be had new for as low as $325.


This is ALL steel !! & has the barrel that rotates at ejection period,,relieving possibility of "jammimg up" ..& thanks for Reply DRM!! I too love "Wheelies" I've got a FEW of my own!!


----------

